# Replacing EQP what to take with CYP too



## OGH11 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok so if I remove the EQP what should i take with the CYP and Dbol ?


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 9, 2013)

NPP or primo


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 9, 2013)

Depends what goal you are trying to attack .. Mast e would keep the sack full..


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 11, 2013)

OGH11 said:


> Ok so if I remove the EQP what should i take with the CYP and Dbol ?



Might I ask why you are replacing EQ? And like IB said, what are some of your goals?


----------

